# Cameras



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 11, 2006)

What type of camerar you using? I havea digital camera which I like but it is slow when taking pictures. Ican take one picture, then it loads for 5 mins, before I can take thenext picture!! I want one that can take either multiple pictures at atime or is at least fast and you dont have to load after each shot!


----------



## petkeeper (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi

I use a HP Photosmart 4.1 MP. I really like it. Ithas multifunctions that make picture taking easier. It isactually my moms camera but she never used it so I stole it!! (evillaugh) lol

Shannon


----------



## Spring (Mar 12, 2006)

I use the Kodak easy share with the easy shareprogram. Although I have to edit then save it on another file to get itto go off the program so it's a pain in the rear sometimes .

I still need to fumble around with my camera to see if I can upload some pictures!


----------



## Greta (Mar 12, 2006)

I use a Nikon coolpix 885. It responds quicklywhen taking a picture and has loads of cool features (I'm stillfiguring some out, even though I've had it a couple years!)


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a Kodak EasyShare 3.1 but I don't use the Easy Share software....and I just LOVE it.

I accidentally dropped it about a month ago from waist height and Ifreaked because I thought I broke it. We did have to adjustthe zoom part because it had bent a tiny bit and wouldn't close(although it still took pictures set to that distance). Butit was easy to fix.....and it works great!

Peg


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 12, 2006)

moving this to Off Topic.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a Kodak EasyShare (I don't use thesoftware either) 4.0 megapixel. It was a decent price, it'seasy to use, and it works well, but I am tempted to buy something likePet Bunny's camera!

I use Dell Image Expert to resize photos, crop them, and take out redeye. It works much better than the Kodak software.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a cannon Power Shot A150 4.0 megapixels(I think)... but it is so slow... If your subject is moving all you getis a blurr and it just takes forever to load. I really dont have moneyfor a new camera but I am sick of this... lets take forever so I canmiss all the great pictures!! :X


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 12, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I have a Kodak EasyShare (I don't use the software either)4.0 megapixel. It was a decent price, it's easy to use, andit works well, but I am tempted to buy something like Pet Bunny'scamera!
> 
> I use Dell Image Expert to resize photos, crop them, and take out redeye. It works much better than the Kodak software.


PetBunny said he camera was 3000 dollars!! I think I will stick with my cheap $200 one.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2006)

Mine doesn't take any time to load.Kodak is selling a reconditioned one for $140. I think I paid$200 at Walmart.

http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=1834&amp;pq-locale=en_US


----------



## Spring (Mar 12, 2006)

I have this oen and was fairly cheap although iteats away battery power like a hungry bunny! I 'm always having torecharge the batteries!

http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-locale=en_US&amp;pq-path=6721


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have a digital camera anddidn't care until I joined this site in Nov. I am not very technicallyproficient so would need one that isn't complicated. I really reallywant one so I can post pictures of both my own and the shelter rabbits.Everyone will HATE me once I get a camera because I will flood thissite with photos of my babies... and all of youwill say that angieluv is making up for lost time!


----------



## Greta (Mar 13, 2006)

*petkeeper wrote: *


> Hi
> 
> I use a HP Photosmart 4.1 MP. I really like it. Ithas multifunctions that make picture taking easier. It isactually my moms camera but she never used it so I stole it!! (evillaugh) lol
> 
> Shannon


Mine's supposed to be my Dad's but I use it the majority of the timeand call it "my camera" So I've essentially taken it by eminent domain.Mwa ha ha!:devil


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2006)

When I'm ready to get one I'm going to read thisthread over again as I want a camera that takes really good bunnypictures. Actually I am really impressed with the good photosthat it seems like everyone on this site is able to take. andpost...except me


----------



## Greta (Mar 13, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> When I'm ready to get one I'm going to read this thread overagain as I want a camera that takes really good bunnypictures. Actually I am really impressed with the good photosthat it seems like everyone on this site is able to take. andpost...except me


that's one of the many reasons I love mine. It takes _ awesome _close-ups, medium-distance, and has very nice resolution on far awaythings like mountains and skylines. It also captures light quality andeffects well (see my picture thread for demonstrations of this). Iwould love to see your pictures, bunny and otherwise!


EDIT: I forgot to mention: it is also capable of surprisingly good nighttime pics.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2006)

Greta..Is it an expensive camera? Do you know what it cost your dad? It sounds like what I want


----------



## Greta (Mar 13, 2006)

angieluv- I don't think it was terribly expensive, but I'll have to ask my Dad. My uncle gave it to him a few years ago.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 13, 2006)

This is the time of year I have to take my dogsand cats in for shots,heartworm test, physical, rabies shots etc. ....Ialso have had to take one bunny in for an eye problem and will be goingwith another for a leg problem..my vet bills go right off thecharts..also my petstore bills...when they are taken care of I'mgetting a camera!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 13, 2006)

Doesn't anyone have any picture editing toolsthey like thaty you can download or that were not to exspensive. I haveGoogles Picasa and the program that came with our camera called ZoomBrowser X. But I want something that you can use to delete backgroundand replace things and stuff.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 13, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> Doesn't anyone have any picture editing tools they likethaty you can download or that were not to exspensive. I have GooglesPicasa and the program that came with our camera called Zoom Browser X.But I want something that you can use to delete background and replacethings and stuff.


I doubt you will be able to find any "free"programs that will let you do all that fancy stuff. I just got AdobePhotoshop Elements which does all that special effects stuff, but itcost about $100. You can download a 30 free trial copy from Adobe's website.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is my arsenal....rivateeyes







From left to right, 

The new Digital SLR*Nikon D200* / 18-200VR zoom lense that I got in January.

*Nikon FE* / 24mm wide angle, that Iuse as a back-up. 

*Nikon F2S* / 105mm lense (my main camera)that I used for over 30 Yearsand still in great shape.
It shoots manually and doesn't needbatteries. 
It will last for another 30 years if there is still film available.

Rainbows!


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 13, 2006)

I have this 10D second hand. Got a great deal on it.

Got a trans-standard zoom (28-105) and a 50mm for portraits.

I need money to buy more stuff.

Here's the pics.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 13, 2006)

How much were your cameras pet bunny? They all look like very nice cameras!! You have 3 and I have 1!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Here is my arsenal....rivateeyes


Hey - I get the feeling you really like Nikon! Can you share why?

Peg


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 14, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Hey - I get the feeling you really like Nikon! Can you share why?



It started as a hobby in high school with a Canonrangefinder. Then I got a Konica SLR with a 50mm*f1.2 *lense. 
Yes it was a f1.2 that shoots inlowlight, and the first automaticSLRever made, and hadthe fastest flash synch at the time (1/125 shutter speed).Had it for a few years, but the mechanical meteringstopped working, so I had to look for a new camera.

One of my friends had a Nikkormat, which got meinterested in Nikons. I got the Nikon F2S whichmetered with LEDS. It was very reliable and dependable andbuilt like a tank. To this day, itstillworks like acharm.And I love thesound of theCLICK when I press theshutter release. It even outlasted my cheaper and newerback-up camera, the Nikon FE which I wore out fromall the shooting. That is why I stayed withNikons, besides I have a whole collection of Nikon lensesthat I can use on my new Nikon D200. 

Rainbows!


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 14, 2006)

When you buy a SLR camera, you buy a system as well.

If you choose Nikon, you have to stick to buying Nikon compatible accessories, and these are not cheap.

I chose Canon because my friends have Canon, and I could get some of the accessories for cheap.

I think it's a matter of who you hang out with, who introduces you to this crazy world of SLR photography.


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 14, 2006)

I have my moms Nikon CoolPix 4300. Itworks pretty well, and if bunny zooms as the pic is being taken and Ionly get a pic of her bum, I can delete the picture right away.

The only bad thing about it, is the battery runs out prettyquickly. It's full power for a day or two, and then it'llstart lagging as the the battery runs out, for a week or so.This is, of course, after new bunnies and puppy arrived, so thecamera's getting a lot of excercise. Which reminds me, I needto check and see if the battery's charged yet....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 14, 2006)

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> When you buy a SLR camera, you buy a system as well.
> If you choose Nikon, you have to stick to buying Nikon compatible accessories, and these are not cheap.


Yes, I had friends who had Nikkormats, one hadOlympus, and my uncles had Minoltas. You really have todecide which system you want to go with.

I was lucky to sell my Konica and all theaccessories to someone who wanted to get intophotography, before I made the switch to NIKON.

And with the Nikons I was able to have it pay for itself as I was doing weddings on the side.

Rainbows!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 14, 2006)

mine issome sort of sony cyber-shot...but dont know which specific kind without looking it up...got it on ebay

i also use my moms kodak easy share 4.0...i think its called...lol


moms camera...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 14, 2006)

my camera...not fancy or anything, but its good enough to take bunny pictures


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 14, 2006)

You have your own camera!! LUCKY!!:shock:


----------



## ruka (Mar 15, 2006)

I love my Canon SD400. I love it so much, I named it. His name is Dmitri, my little spy.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 15, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> You have your own camera!! LUCKY!!:shock:


its mom'sold one, but its still fairly new...i stole it from her ...lol...butthen she went and got a better one


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 16, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> The new Digital SLR*Nikon D200* / 18-200VR zoom lense that I got in January.



Pet_Bunny, I am DYING to get that 18-200 lense. 

I have a Nikon D70s but I just got the 18-55 lense with it because Iintended on getting the 18-200 - but it's sold outEVERYWHERE! 

__________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 16, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny, I am DYING to get that 18-200 lense.



That lense is Fantastic! It is so sharp(sharper than all my other lenses) and focuses sofast. It is quiet and the vibration reduction lets me shootat high telephoto with no shake or blur.But thats what you pay for. 

I was very lucky when I got mycamera. The store manger hadseveral18-200's in stock but noD200's.
He promised to holda lense for me untilhe gotmore camerasin. 
Three weeks later, I got my new D200/18-200VR f3.5 zoom.

At another camera shop I had my name ontheir waiting list (December), and stillwaiting.... :waiting:

Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 16, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *HoneyPot wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Pet_Bunny, Iam DYING to get that 18-200 lense.
> ...




*drool*

I'm so jealous. 

And I love the action shots of Pebbles in the snow thatyouhave - I've been trying to get some good ones of Mistybinking. I just got my camera a month ago. Used totake photography classes and thingsin school but haven't doneanything with it in a long time - so just starting up again. SO muchfun!


________
Nadia


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 16, 2006)

Should we start a club of bunny photographers?


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 16, 2006)

LOL, I don't have another camera to take a picture of my camera with... 

_______
Nadia


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 17, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> LOL, I don't have another camera to take a picture of my camera with...
> 
> _______
> Nadia


maybe you could try a mirror:?....lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 17, 2006)

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> Should we start a club of bunny photographers?


Where do I sign up? :sunshine:

Digital photography is new tome. I haven't learned all the functions of thecamera yet.Trying to readthecameramanual is confusing enough. ThenI have to figure what program touseto process the raw images that I want to take.

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 19, 2006)

*ruka wrote: *


> Ilove my Canon SD400. I love it so much, I named it. His name is Dmitri,my little spy.


Here is my spy camera.... :shock:
Don't have a name for it though....













Rainbows!


----------



## BACI (Mar 20, 2006)

Angieluv - I know this sounds cheap, butmemories are memories... I have used a disposable camera with goodresults and when you develop the film they offer you the option to getthe film on disc to download on your computer. I have a very userfriendly sony which I cannot find right now to tell you the model namebut will when I find it.


----------

